# epak indiana



## cfu (Jul 9, 2004)

Was looking to further my studies in indiana any suggestions would be helpfull...i currently reside in portage which is 15 minutes from valpo....

thanx


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2004)

Lafayette is the only one I'm aware of. There may be more but that's the only one I specifically know of.


----------

